# february brisket



## mike w (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey folks,
I decided we haven't had brisket in a while so thats whats on the smoker today. Anyone else taking advantage of the nice day we're having?












FB_IMG_1423033742019.jpg



__ mike w
__ Feb 4, 2015


















FB_IMG_1423048589468.jpg



__ mike w
__ Feb 4, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 4, 2015)

HI Mike.  Looking good so far.  NICE DAY??  Always the optimist.  Well, we did see a little sun but high VERY cold wind.  Hope the smoke goes well.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Mike good looking Brisket!

Hope the weather is nice, think it's going to be a shock for me on Friday, its 36'C here today in India.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji] [emoji]9728[/emoji]️


----------

